# OR Mapping



## gast 654 (9. Nov 2008)

Was gibts außer hibernate noch für Frameworks?


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2008)

Toplink, Eclipselink, JPOX unterstützen JPA, gibt aber noch ein paar die JDO unterstützen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Nov 2008)

Apache OpenJPA


----------

